# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Max thickness of mortar bed for paving?

## erko

Hi all, 
I have a 6m x 2m area that I am planning to pave. The base is the concrete foundation on which the house is built on. 
I am planning to use 20mm thick bluestone pavers. At the highest point (to line up with adjacent concrete) the required thickness of the mortar bed + paver is 70mm. This means I will need a 50mm thick mortar bed. My concern is that the mortar bed is too "thick" and won't be as strong as a thinner layer of mortar. 
I have thought about using a clay paver which is 40mm thick, leaving a mortar bed of 30mm - which is probably more workable - but is not the desired look that I'm after. 
Is a 50mm mortar bed too thick?? Any advice? Ideas? 
Thanks in advance. 
erko

----------


## cherub65

if they are large format paver, using thick mortar bed is no problem, we use a method referred to as 'the fergison' this method use brickies sand 1:4 mixed to same constiancy for laying bricks When laying set up string lines for levels and just spread mix out apply bondcrete to rear of paver and away you go. 
if there a smaller paver, would suggest to screed sharp sand mix first

----------


## erko

Thanks for the reply. Yes they are large format. 
Cheers
erko

----------

